# How to apply for traffic fine waiver/discount in Dubai and Abu Dhabi



## Obsidian fury (Jun 28, 2021)

Hi fellas,
My vehicle is due for renewal in Abu Dhabi. However, I have a fine of 3000 each in Dubai and in Abu dhabi. I didn't renew for over 6 months. Since I am unable to pay the fine, is there any way I can apply for waiver or get any discount for the fine by going to court or by any means. I waited for soo long to pay the fines when they announce discounts, but they didn't announce any discount in two years.

Kindly help me with the process here.

Thank you in advance.


----------

